# Getting MS Excel Certified...



## Err (Mar 5, 2008)

I am hunting for a new job and was thinking about getting my MSExcel certification (it's about $60 from a local community college). Has anyone done this? Does it help in finding work/does anybody care about it?

I guess it might eliminate those obvious interview questions like "How do you isolate data within an excel spreadsheet." -But what is it's real value?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't personally know anyone with any of the Office Specialist exams under their belt. I guess if you can do the job, qualifications don't matter ... and if you can't do the job, qualifications don't matter either. 

A while back someone came up with an Excel User Scale that you may find useful ... maybe that will place you at a defined level. What sort of job are you after? And does the Excel component of your new job mesh well with your skills?

BTW, if you have contributed to some threads on MrExcel that demonstrate your knowledge, you could do worse than point prospective employers here to see what you can do. It's worked for at least one member of this board. 

Denis


----------



## xenou (Mar 6, 2008)

I've thought about mentioning my frequent contributions should I ever be asked about my Excel skills...

However, depending on your job, it may be a small investment.  I've worked with professionals in the finance field and my guess is that most of them would barely pass such an exam, and several of them would not pass.  An employer might breathe a big sigh of relief if they knew that a prospective employee would not be struggling with Excel on the job.

Regards.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 6, 2008)

> I've worked with professionals in the finance field and my guess is that most of them would barely pass such an exam, and several of them would not pass


Fair call. I've lost count of the "I've used Excel for 10 years..." (implication, I'm an expert) quickly followed by "How did you do that?!!!"
Just using the app day in and day out doesn't mean that you have any particular level of skill.

Denis


----------



## KARLA YEE (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the best advice for you would be is to focus on experience rather than certification. If you have on your resume advanced Excel skills, employers will look at that as a plus. 

Karla Yee, Australia


----------



## Domski (Mar 8, 2008)

Mostly these courses are a complete waste of time if you really know anything about Excel.

I've got an Advanced ECDL Excel Certificate in my draw at work (which is probably where it will stay when leave). The course lasted 16 weeks (2 hours a week) and I went to the first lesson and the final one plus the exam. I only did it to appease my boss.

All they covered was the common Excel functions but excluded things like SUMPRODUCT and INDEX/MATCH as it was 'too advanced'. Nothing on how to nest functions, array formula or anything like that.

Macros was taught along the lines of recording a macro to print a document. When I pointed out in the last lesson that you could do that by pressing the print button the lecturer told me to be quiet and also told the class not to touch the edit button in the Macro dialogue as it might break Excel.

I might be being a bit negative but I really wouldn't bother. Spend the time that you would on the course on this board and you'll learn ten times as much.

Dom


----------



## xenou (Mar 9, 2008)

> told the class not to touch the edit button in the Macro dialogue as it might break Excel



That's a new one   I should have "broken Excel" years ago.

In general, I don't even know how I would ever explain to most people what I do on Excel...it would sound like a foreign language.  I guess I would say I am/was the resident Excel expert at my last job...which is basically true even though to me the real Excel Guru's are, well...the board members here that just amaze me day after day.

On the topic of MS Certification (or other/better methods of learning), I'd go a bit further and also take some time to get to know Outlook, Word, and Access too...I am in fact a bit weak in the first two, and Outlook can be a very valuable tool for the workplace if used well.  I've found Access to be a super resource around my workplace, but it takes longer to learn it.

Regards.


----------

